# Post your uber in app tips.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

crickets lol...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Signal Twenty said:


> crickets lol...


I turn critics into crickets


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow not 1 tip in the whole uber world?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I get about $2 for every 10 trips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Those are actually 2 different trips. Just wanted to show what we see. 
The first one was a $2 tip. Then was surprised by the $6.


----------



## Rc 714 (Jul 7, 2017)

Mole said:


> Anyone?


First trip with tip option got $2.00 on #8.00 ride. 20%!!


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

Im in LA today i opted in to tips. I am telling everyone tips are available. Lets see if these cheap mofos tip


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I wish they would roll it out in my market. That's the number one question I get from riders. "How is the new tipping thing happening to you" I politely tell them its not active yet. I'll usually get a cash tip.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I wish they would roll it out in my market. That's the number one question I get from riders. "How is the new tipping thing happening to you" I politely tell them its not active yet. I'll usually get a cash tip.


Should be there soon we got ours a few days ago.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------

